# Cream cheese bacon poppers



## nyofndremz (Jul 27, 2013)

Made some poppers on my Good One open range to go along with my pork loin center rib roast, venison fatty and thought I would show the off.













IMG_20130727_125122_760.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013


















IMG_20130727_180943_208.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013


















IMG_20130727_180947_398.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013


















IMG_20130727_182627_556.jpg



__ nyofndremz
__ Jul 27, 2013






YUM!!!!!!!


----------



## themule69 (Jul 27, 2013)

Looks great!

David


----------



## nyofndremz (Jul 28, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> David


Tasted great too thanks


----------



## tonybel (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice!!!!


----------

